# Diaper Garden vs Zolo Sling



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I recently discovered ZoloWear Slings, and I really want one. My PayPal account will have enough for me to get one of the cotton ones soon, but that means I wouldn't have anything left for the July Diaper Garden - if there ever _is_ a July Diaper Garden! I probably don't need any more covers, but if the next garden has another sherpa Firefly and I don't get it, I'm going to kick myself.

If I get a sling instead of Fuz, will you guys revoke my hyena status and not let me post here anymore?







:


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I, personally, think that is too much for a sling. I'd go for the Fuz :LOL


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Those slings are very pretty and the pocket is a great idea. Get whatever you like and you'll still be a


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!







$150 FOR A SLING??!! I thought i paid a lot for my "color grown" maya. I would hold out and see what's growin' in the garden first.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I would also hold out for the diaper garden. You can always order the sling after that if you don't care for the garden.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Abigail, I am hoping against hope that the Garden will be up tomorrow. I would wait and see what it is before getting the sling.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I was looking lower at the $75 slings on the page (still more than I'd pay- but they are pretty)... everyone else is right... you can always get a sling, but not always a diaper garden.


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

I would go with the zolo, they are great. If you keep your eye on the clearance page, you can usually get a cotton one for around $50. The diaper garden is quite a toss up, though. Go for the Zolo.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

That zolowear sling matches my petunia picklebottom diaper bag perfectly. In my dreams, I wear them together. In real life, I just can't do it. Can you imagine your kid spitting up on your silky gorgeous sling? $150??? My kid always drools/spits up on my sling. Just between you and me, I sometimes use the tail to wipe itup. So, yeah, that's not gonna happen.

xoxo pam


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I'm not getting one of the $150 silk ones! I wouldn't want to wear it. I'm sure it feels great to wear though. Definitely the $75 for me! (Or $50! Thanks for the tip about clearance!







)

Yeah, there's no way I can spend my PayPal without knowing what the Diaper Garden holds. I'm just itching to know! It's killin' me!

Where's the nail-biting smiley?


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamelamama_
*My kid always drools/spits up on my sling. Just between you and me, I sometimes use the tail to wipe itup. So, yeah, that's not gonna happen.*
I'm glad I'm not the only one to do that, lol.







I use it to wipe everything and I've been known to use my Maya Wrap as a blanket on the ground too.


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I would go with whichever one you need more and will get more use out of.
Sounds like you really need and want the sling, so I'd buy that if I were you.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

Hello, my name is Jessica, and I'm a baby carrier addict! ( I have 13 currently)









I have the Zolowear sling, and it is like no other sling. It is ridiculously comfortable, and it stays positioned better than any other sling I have ever had (it makes the Maya seem quite pale in comparison, because the shoulder placement is so very smart). I use it easily with a tired three year, as well as well a wiggly 14 month old.

I cannot recommend it highly enough. I love carriers, and I love to use them, but if I could only have two carriers, I would always have the Zolo, and an adjustable fleece pouch from Kangaroo Korner.

With those two, I can carry any sort of small child, anywhere!

And I have the red silk dragon one. It's completely yummy! And it's washable. It actually gets softer and more gorgeous after a spin in the machine. So bring on the drooling babies!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Jessica! I thought I was bad. I have five right now: Didymos, Maya Wrap, Maya Pouch, Kangaroo Korner Pouch and OTSBH. I had an Ergo, but I just sold it because it didn't fit me right. Oh, and we just bought a Kelty Back Country, but that's mostly for DH, who seems to be sling impaired.

I keep hearing how wonderful the Zolo is. Even Kangaroo Korner recommends it, and they don't even sell it! Do you think the cotton would work as well as the silk? I actually don't really want that busy of a pattern. I do love the way silk feels, though.

What 13 do you have??


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Wow- sling hyenas!







LOL I have one great but well-worn blue/green/aqua cotton one like a Maya wrap that I've had for almost 5 years and an OTSBH that was too bulky (I'm not a big person) so I gave it away...


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

Drumroll please...

I have :

1) Maya Wrap
2) Baby Trekker
3) ERGO Baby Carrier
4) Baby Bjorn
5) Hug A Bub
6) Hotsling
7) Sutemi Pack
8) ZoloWear
9)CozyBabySling Company Adjustable Fleece Pouch
10) KK Adjustable Pouch (in black)
11) KK Adjustable Fleece Pouch (in cream)
12) Prince Lionheart Baby sling (though, it's a stretch to call it a sling, since it's just about impossible to use)
13) Hiphugger

And my DH claims ownership of a Trailtech backpack, so there are 14 carriers that reside here.

I have a problem. I just don't have anywhere to go for help!









Abigail, I have heard that the cotton is fabulous as well for the Zolo, and lots of people arereally, really happy with it. It's the design of the ring placement/shoulder that makes it so fabulous. The material is secondary, in my opinion.

I am so not a pattern girl. I live my life in solids, avoiding patterns, but the red silk called to me, and I had to. I just had to.

I just have to be more careful with what I wear...because that could hurt your eyes if paired with the wrong outfit! LOL!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Wow! How do you like the Sutemi? I was considering that one instead of a frame pack, but I thought the frame pack would be cooler for DH, since it keeps the babe up and off of you. Also, the crossed straps in the front looked like it would do something very weird to my giant nursing boobs.

I'm defintely a sling hyena! I just try to resist.. and sometimes succeed! :bf +







= ??

Quote:

I just have to be more careful with what I wear...because that could hurt your eyes if paired with the wrong outfit! LOL!
This is actually one of the main reasons against the silk for me. I can hardly think about what clothes match each other, let alone what clothes match my sling.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm neutral on the Sutemi. I am sending it back to get the straps shortened, because even as tight as it can go, it pulls on me, because it can't get tight enough. I'm tall and thin, but I have a long torso, and it just doesn't work for me yet. My final verdict will be after the straps are shortened. I like it it right now, but I'll know if it's better than the Ergo after it's fixed, lengthwise.

It is exceedingly well made, and as soft as butter. I'd like to take a nap in the fabric. It is easy to get on, but no easier than the Ergo. The back carry takes practice to get into....

The straps do cross in front. I an imagine it being a problem if I had much of a chest at all, but since the girls don't have much oomph, it's not an issue for me!







DH was teasing me that I looked like something of of Star Trek, though, because the fabric kind of turns at the shoulders, and they look like outerspace shoulder pads.....I also think that problem will resolve with shorter straps....

As far as the Zolo matching, I've taken up the habit of black tees and jeans on Zolo days! Works just fine for me!







As long as I remember prior to leaving! LOL!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I think I read your review of the Sutemi on the Baby Bargains Book forum!

I'll bet your Zolo looks striking against a black tee. I just don't have enough black tees for that.


----------



## PosieMama (Mar 6, 2002)

Abigail,

Have you seen the organic cotton slings from TaylorMade Treasures?

http://taylormadetreasures.com/

LeAnn makes and awesome unpadded sling! Not quite as pricey as the Zolo either.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Tiffany,

Thanks! I've seen that site, yes. I have an unpadded sling (a Maya Wrap), but what tempts me about the Zolo is the overwhelming reviews that the shoulder is much better than the Maya, and the zippered pocket in the tail. I think if I'm going to indulge in a new sling, I might as well go for the one I want, since if I get another one, I'll just want the Zolo later. (I know, I'm bad.







)


----------



## PosieMama (Mar 6, 2002)

TaylorMade doesn't have a pocket but I can sure vouch for the shoulder fold being awesome! Maya doesn't hold a candle to it imo.









As far as what to get sling vs. diaper....hmmmm I guess I would go for what I needed most. OR LOL in the case of pure want and not need I would probably wait to see what the diaper garden was since those go so quickly and the slings are always there. I think some one else posted that same opinion too.

Have fun shopping either way!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Tiffany,

Thanks! I've seen that site, yes. I have an unpadded sling (a Maya Wrap), but what tempts me about the Zolo is the overwhelming reviews that the shoulder is much better than the Maya, and the zippered pocket in the tail. I think if I'm going to indulge in a new sling, I might as well go for the one I want, since if I get another one, I'll just want the Zolo later. (I know, I'm bad.







)


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Abigail!

Hmm, tough call. I'd probably wait to see the DG (seems like it should be posted any day now) then decide.







:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

It's been any day now for weeks! You know it will get posted an hour after I finally give up and place an order for the sling.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

OMG! Those slings are beautiful. I was thinking about a Maya, but i change my mind. I want that. Gimmie the silk dragonflies!

Alas, I too will wait for the garden, then decide.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Nikki, I was set on the cotton until I noticed those dragonflies too.







I asked them to send me some swatches, so I can put off making the decision. (And build up enough PayPal cash for a silk one.







)


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamelamama_
*Can you imagine your kid spitting up on your silky gorgeous sling? $150???*
This really did have me







After all, isn't the point of this thread to help someone decide between a pieces of fabric used for poo and urine or a sling that may have some drool on it? If I were going to spend $150 between those choices (given the way I've worded it), then I'd go for a sling. I promise, I'm not trying to be crass (I know it sounds like I am), but it just struck me as ironic!

Edited to add that I love baby carriers, too! I don't have nearly as many as Jessica . . . I have or have had:
Baby Bjorn (returned)
Maya Wrap
Baby Trekker
New Native Carrier
KK Fleece Pouch

Out of those, I like the KK best since it is so comfortable, but it's just too hot in the summer and hard to get DD in if she has shoes on. Now I'm tempted to try the Zolo, but DD doesn't like to be in the sling as much anymore.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

You make a good point, Elena! The site actually says that the silk slings are machine washable too!

I love the KK fleece pouch too, but you're right about it being too hot. I usually put DS in his Robeez instead of regular shoes, partially so he sits more comfortably in the sling and partially because the Robeez are just easier!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Those are some gorgeous slings! Oh, the Asian silk brocades have me drooling...don't you know better than to show me things like this, Abigail









Wait for the garden. The sling will always be there, the garden is for only a bit.

But really, those slings are about the only thing that could intice my garden money away from me! They are simply stunning!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by WendyLouWho_
*don't you know better than to show me things like this, Abigail







*
I guess I didn't know! I do now!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

What animal would be crazed for slings?

Anyway, I have to give a tremendous plug to pepperment.com for you sling hyenas. I got this EllaRoo baby carrier which is similar to the didymos, but half as wide. I am completely in love. This is a wraparound carrier. It has gorgeous colors (good for hiding spit up, etc). I get stopped on the street whenever I wear it. I could hardly make it through the airport! It is great great great great great. Look, mama! No hands! Two free hands when baby is in this carrier. Once the baby is tied onto me, I could do cartwheels. And now, after a bit of practice, I can tie it on almost as fast as I could sling on my ring sling maya.

Plus, Vesta is an MDC mama and super nice.

So, buy buy buy! Or at least check out the site, cuz it's awesome with slings/carriers from all over the world. Plus instructions.

this new carrier has had a tremendous positive impact on my quality of life. No kidding.

oxox pam


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I've heard good things about that site. (It's peppermint.com, right?) I have a Didymos, and DS is just too darn heavy for it now. When he was smaller I used that as my primary sling to carry him on my front, and we both loved it. I even took him on some long hikes in it. It just doesn't work for me anymore. I wish it did.









Edited to add: I love that they have "dream packages." That's so cool. Funny that each one includes an Ergo. I just wish the Ergo wasn't one size only! It was _just_ too small for me.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Just FYI, zolowear is having a 25% sale through the end of July. Spend $99 or more and you get 25% off. That makes her $149 slings only $113.









No affiliation, just a drooling window shopper!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

maya color grown
a bunch of other mayas given as gifts (5?) or spread around family (4 I think?)...we were juggling three babies around here for awhile.
a maya pouch
a bjorn (gray!)
a recalled bjorn with bigger leg holes that works perfectly for a very chubby baby the new design does not work for an older fatter babe
tough traveler (new)
evenflo backpack (too short for me.)
kangaroo korner padded shoulder used
taylormade treasures used
didymos used - dunno how to work it well.
rebozo used - ditto
anonymous tester from MDC mom (lastname caley?)
chic papoose (stylin'!) (edited to fix name)

I use the chic, a maya, and the KK in the summer the most. But the backopack a lot while were on vacation.


----------



## BigBelly03 (Dec 3, 2002)

OH MY!! Those are gorgeous! Well, I can add one to my wish list at least.







: And I thought the Chic Papoose and the Didymos were to die for......I want the heavenly blue silk with the dragonflies...drool....drool....drool.....thanks for the heads up on the sale.....


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Abigail, it looks like the Ergo was redesigned. Check it out: http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/

"NEW improved buckle system with 1½" wide waist buckle and strap
EXTRA length and padding in shoulder straps
LONGER adjustable shoulder, waist
(28" - 45") and chest straps to "

That said I still say to wait. Good thinking getting samples--that'll hold off the decision a bit.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I saw that sale! I emailed and asked how hot the silk is, because I know silk can be warm. They said it can get warm if the temperature is above 85. I tend to get warm easily, so I'm going to get a cotton one.

NWMama, I saw that. I don't want to buy _another_ one and have to send it back, you know? I wish someone around here carried it.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Abigail

Did you get one? Do you like it?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

KK has recently stsrted making cotton pouches w/the same design as the fleece ones...I just ordered yesterday, I can't wait to see if it's as good! I have a bjorn, a maya wrap, a fleece pouch, and a mesh pouch.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I not only bought a Zolo, I decided to start selling them as well (I already sell Maya Wraps, so I'm just expanding). I got myself a cotton and a silk. I haven't used to the silk yet, but I plan to wear it to the breastfeeding world record in Berkeley. I figure it will attract attention.









The silk is gorgeous in person. It's not as soft as I expected, because it's a heavier fabric. Dupioni, I think it's called? Anyway, it looks great. The cotton one is very comfortable. It's easier to slip and and put the baby in. Because of how it is sewn it stays in the perfect shape more easily. I really like it.

I actually just got a KK cotton pouch in the mail today. I haven't used it yet, since DS is napping. The construction is very interesting looking. I'm curious to see if it's as comfortable as the fleece pouch.

Yes, I'm an addict.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I would like to pick your brains, sling hyenas. If you don't mind, that is. What is the most comfortable sling for a 25-pound toddler? -- he's 17 months and I want to keep using it of course. I have a pseudo maya wrap one but the shoulder fit is a little uncomfortable. Is there a better choice? I am not big on hip hammocky or heavily padded stuff. It also has to look good.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the dark side!














We need a sling hyena symbol....maybe a sling kangaroo?

So glad you got both.....I ended up with a toile one, too, and I'm loving it, as well. What color silk did you get?

As for the silk, if you machine wash it, that's when the silk turns into butter....but I liked the new stage, too, but I have to admit, I'm just utterly warped by Zolo.....


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

My DS is 24.5 lbs. If you're talking hip carry, the Zolo is working well for us (they're having a sale on their site too, until tomorrow!). You might also have some luck with the Kissasling, it's padded on the shoulder and unpadded everywhere else, so it's supposed to be comfortable, but not too bulky. I haven't tried that one, but I've heard good things about it.

I also recently discovered the hip cross carry with the Didymos. That one is VERY secure. It's comfortable too, just more complicated to put on.

What situations are you using your sling? For how long at a time? Is your DS cooperative, or wiggly? Those all affect what will work best for you.

Hehee.. Kangaroo! Very appropriate.







I got the dragonfly color. I'm into the light colors these days, because I got sage in the Zolo cotton and sea green in the KK cotton pouch. I'm actually not wild about how the sea green looks in person. I'm debating sending it back for something darker. My first choice was the "earthy stripes," but I guess they didn't have that one.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

My all time favorite recommendations are the Adjustable Fleece Pouches, from Kangaroo Korner, and the Zolowear slings (either cotton or silk, they're both fab).

I use both, love them both, and for all the overdoing of the collection that I've done, I'd be a happy woman as long as I had one of each. In my opinion, the fleece pouch is perfect for an up and down toddler, and it's so snuggly, though it may be a little warm in summer. I can wear it on lower humidity days in the summer, but it is a dream fall through early summer.

The Zolos are just such a smart design, shoulderwise, that they are just terrific and easy to wear. I can sling my 14 month old just as easily as my 3 year old in it, with minimal adjustment.

I think it's just a matter of what kind of sling/carrier you want, but in my never to humble opinion a KK AFP or a Zolo, and you'll be good to go!

If you have more specific question, feel free to pick my brain. Let's use this addiction for good, not evil.....


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Encyclogirl_
*Let's use this addiction for good, not evil.....







*


----------



## cciele (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Abigail!

I just got a cotton Zolo too! I'd love to check out your silk one.









I agree that it's a lot quicker to put on than the Maya -- you don't have to fuss with the shoulder as much. And I seem to be able to put my DD into the kangaroo position more easily. However, I think I can spread out the shoulder of the Maya more to make it more comfortable over a longer period of time. Haven't worn the Zolo for a long period yet, though.

And it's cool that you're selling them -- if you haven't already, you should definitely do a show-and-tell at Blossom (which hosts a local mom-and-baby group) because the moms in my group are totally interested in slings. One of the mamas got a podegi and was showing it off, and then we launched into this whole sling discussion.








for slings!

Cathy


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I did an impromptu one once. I can schedule another one. I'll talk to Elizabeth.







Which group are you going to now? the Monday group? I actually plan to set up a display of the Zolos there too. I just need a new display system. The coat tree just doesn't work, I think.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by abigailvr_
*What situations are you using your sling? For how long at a time? Is your DS cooperative, or wiggly? Those all affect what will work best for you.
*
Thanks for the info on the slings! What I use it for is walking him down to napping in the park or going on long walks- maybe a mile or a bit more. He likes to snuggle in the hip carry and I take him out and put him back in once at the playground. He is very wiggly but once in, stops wiggling and loves it.

We need cotton (not fleece) because he has a synthetics allergy

I swore off diaper-hyening and here I am checking out the Zolo...


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

You know, with that allergy, then I'd do a Zolo for sure. Now you'd just have to go through the agony of silk or cotton, since they're both wonderful! I've heard good things about the KK cotton pouch as well. Hopefully, Abigail can report back on it when she's had a chance to play with it. I've heard that it's a good design, and cooler than the fleece, but not quite as comfy as the AFP, but that's secondhand info. I haven't mustered myself up to purchase one yet...

Another sling with a fab shoulder is Taylor Made Treasures. Some of the other sling gurus I compare notes with have nothing but praise for that design. I know she makes an organic cottom sling, as does Zolo.

There's also a Rev. Jan Andrea who makes ring slings from a pleated shoulder design, and she does silk slings that are....get ready for this....reversible....I've seen high praise for her work, as well...I'm not sure what her website is, though. I'll have to rack my brain and remember where I saw that....

I think the key is the shoulder placement.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Encyclogirl!







I will check those out. Wow- we need a sling board- there is so much info. on these.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I just tried my KK cotton pouch on. It is quite comfy! Not as comfy as the fleece, but better than the other cotton pouches I've tried. It does have a lycra binding and fleece where the snaps are. The snap area should never be near the baby, but I don't know how senstive your son is.

I agree that the Zolo might be the way to go for you too. I think if you're only going to get one sling a ring sling is more versatile than a pouch. It's also easier to get a sleeping baby out of a ring sling in my experience.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

You know, I was just thinking that we need a sling board too! I'd definitely post there!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I got my KK cotton pouch today and used it a lot. DD weighs 30 pounds. I am a true lover of the fleece, it is the most comfortable sling, IMO, but it is simply too hot. I like the cotton pouch. It is not as comfortable as the fleece, but nonetheless comfortable. I think I may try a Zolo. I also have seen pics of the Hug-A-Bub. Has anyone tried one? I never found my Didymos comfortable, too much fabric.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I've got a Hug A Bub, and I'm about to give it to a girlfriend expecting a baby.

It's fabulous for a teeny baby stage, but the stretchy quality of it makes it harder to use when baby gets some weight on him/her, requiring frequent adjustments.

It worked up until about 18 pounds, and then it just started to stretch out way too quickly, and I couldn't even make it through Target without the need to adjust, and trust me, I am a power shopper/speed girl, so it wasn't a long period of time.

I did adore it, though. I put Josh in it the other day to see if I was emotionally ready to pass it on to a friend, and he was in about 20 minutes before I felt the need to adjust it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

On sizing the Zolo- I measured across my shoulder to my hip and added 2 "as they said and am between a medium and a large. I am almost 5' 7 and about 118 lbs- I'm not comitted to order yet- but how do these sizes run?


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I would get the medium if I were you. According to their measurements, I was too big for the large, but it fits me fine. I could even use a medium, I just wouldn't have much tail left.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

Monica...

I'm 5'8", and about 125 pounds, and the medium suits me perfectly, so I would think you'd be just fine in that size, as well!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks! You guys know so much- we do a need a sling board for all this information to get passed along.


----------



## cciele (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, I'd totally post on a sling board too!









Cathy

P.S. Abigail - I go to the Monday group. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah, a sling board. I would love to see more chats on babywearing!!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

This thread made me add another sling to my collection. I was torn between a Zolo or a Pea in a Pod Pouch I got a pouch (I already have the KK fleece one). I was worried (based on the KK site) that the Zolo wouldn't work for me because I'm under 5' 2".

Anyway, so far so good on the new pouch. It's very comfy, all natural (hemp fleece) and not nearly as warm as the poly KK fleece one (which I still like). If I were to get just one pouch (I also have the New Native), it would be this one!

EDITED TO TAKE OUT THE SLIPPAGE COMMENT SINCE IT'S INCORRECT! _Sorry for starrting a false rumor!_ :ignore


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I have never heard of ring slippage with a Zolo, and even after using Downy advanced on my cotton one, I've had no troubles...

Is that on the KK site? I'll go look. I had slippage issues with the Maya, but never with a Zolo, nor with the Solarveil KK sling.....

edited to add* I see a note on the KK Site about slippage with a KissaSling, but not with a Zolo....

I know on another board I hang out on, I posted questions about the silk slipping before I got it, but I was assured that wouldn't happen, and they were right....

Geez...I hope I didn't start a Zolo rumor that's not true!







It's not true! It's not true!


----------



## cciele (Apr 6, 2003)

One of the sling groups I'm on (Yahoo! Babywearing group) had a discussion about slippage. Most people felt the Zolo didn't slip -- I don't notice any slippage in mine either. My Maya definitely slips more. Basically, it comes down to the combination of fabric and rings. Metal rings are slick, so if the fabric used is slippery, then the sling would tend to slip. The cotton and silk used in the Zolo slings, and also the Solarveil fabric, grip onto themselves well, so they don't slip with the metal rings.

BTW, the Solarveil KK sling is made with smaller diameter nylon rings; the smaller diameter also help decrease the possibility of slippage (more fabric is contained in the rings). However, I had problems adjusting the sling (I guess I'm used to big metal rings!) and getting it comfortable on my shoulder, so I exchanged it.

Cathy


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

This is turning into a sling discussion board right here...

I hear you on the Solarveil, but you know what I did? I had mine made (since mine was the first one...I sent her fabric to make me one, and she liked how it turned out, she ordered more fabric, so voila, Solarveil slings at KK), and I had the shoulder lightly padded. I've found that really helps with placement, use, because it gives the sling just enough support, without bulk, to be stable on the shoulder, which is part of the reason I rave about my Zolo...it's all about the way the shoulder fits......









I didn't realize the shoulders weren't being padded routinely on the KK slings until about a month ago. I find I really, really like mine the way it is, with the light padding.....


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Mizelenius!! Another shortie!!







I'm all of 4'10" and i have a really hard time with slings. I want to love my color grown maya soooo much, but to be honest its a PITA. I would rather carry her than have to fool with it.








I just want something thats easy and doesnt dislocate my shoulder or have me walking sideways. Is that so hard??!!
Hey have you guys seen Tabitha's slings at www.tootsweet.com ? She has a chinese and a korean, and a couple others too--great fabrics! And they didnt seem too expensive.
Any other shorties out there have a favorite sling??


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I saw Tabitha's slings and I really want a chinese silk one... I'm trying to decide between it and an Ergo carrier http://www.kangarookorner.com/k_shop_misc_carrier.shtml

Which would you go for? Ergo looks pretty useful and sturdy, but that silk sling is gorgeous! *sigh* I'm thinking maybe get the ergo, then save up for a silk one later


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok you sold me. I bought the pea in the pod one







:


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gaiamom_
*Ok you sold me. I bought the pea in the pod one







:*








In the time I hit "refresh" you got one!







I hope you like it!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Cathy, I'll see you there, if I can get a date set up with Elizabeth!

Wow, I guess I'm not the only sling-a-holic here, eh?









Happy slinging everyone!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Oh Lea, I had an Ergo, but I sold it. I am on the upper end of the fit range, and I could get it on, but it just wasn't comfortable. I found that I wasn't using it. I know they changed the design so it is supposed to fit larger people better now, but I keep hoping that maybe they'd make more sizes.

That said, even with the poor fit, I could feel that it put most of DS' weight on my hips instead of my back, which is great. I think the Ergo is great product, if you're in the size range.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Why are you doing this to me. I really NEED a sling to hip-carry Ds. My padded one (NoJo) won't cut it, too much bulk. I am tempted by those taylormadetreasures. Anyone use it for a hip-carry? I had thought maya...but I like the batik ones better.

Lately it's stroller, which I dislike b/c he just sits there and seems not to get to see everything or carrying him and him struggling to walk (when it's not safe and won't hold hands anymore). I got a Tough Traveler and I just can't seem to get it comfy despite the grand reviews.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I use a hip hammock and i love it.... very easy to use and no extra material...... it is hot here in the desert


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Another sling question- does the Zolo leave red marks on bare toddler legs in the hip carry? This is a problem with my current unpadded sling. I am deciding between the Zolo and Pea in Pod pouch, which has the extra back rail that is supposed to end red marks in the hip carry. I would prefer a traditional sling with rings if I can get rid of the red mark problem. Any insight, sling hyenas/gurus?

I need a good hip carry sling. The Hip Hammock didn't work for ds-he didn't like it- I think you have mine Christi LOL.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

It hasn't so far. The fabric isn't hemmed, so there's no ridge on the edge, if that makes sense. If you keep it folded over, it's pretty soft. I don't know if it's my favorite hip carry sling, though. I am awfully fond of my Kangaroo Korner pouches (fleece and cotton).


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Abigail. I ordered the Pea in Pod pouch from Mom and Me Creations. It looked a little softer with the added back rail.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

No problem, Monica, I hope you and your little one enjoy it.


----------

